# Hillary really cares about women and children



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

NYPD Turns Against the FBI: Seized Laptop Shows Hillary Clinton Covered Up Weiner's Alleged Sex Crimes With 15 yr old During Election


> New York Police Department detectives and sources working an underage child pornography case against Anthony Weiner confirm the laptop seized from the former congressman contains proof that Hillary Clinton knew he was engaging in a long sexual relationship with a minor but did not intervene to alert any state or federal authorities to protect the 15 year old.


NYPD Turns Against the FBI: Seized Laptop Shows Hillary Clinton Covered Up Weiner?s Alleged Sex Crimes With 15 yr old During Election | True Pundit


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Did I hear rumors that she may run for Mayor of New York? They deserve the retch.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing will happen, a liberal DA will review and determine there isn't a case, " the Russians did it".


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Hildabeast will never be held accountable for such a heinous act...seems as if most DA's are liberal minded progressive jerks and they will never charge her...JM2C


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

A lawyer knows it's only what you can prove that counts. Anything in the past that can't be proven or recalled is just a rumor and isn't relevant.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

MSM will not let this see the light of day; only web sites like truepundit are going to have it and they'll be labeled alt-right / fake news / or whatever flavor of the day the MSM wants to label them.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Funny anecdote - Anthony "Danger Carlos" Weiner lives in the building my old man has some contracts in, they actually painted his apartment and installed some granite

...may be time to ask him about hilldawg

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Funny anecdote - Anthony "Danger Carlos" Weiner lives in the building my old man has some contracts in, they actually painted his apartment and installed some granite
> 
> ...may be time to ask him about hilldawg
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I hope they got penicillin shots after they left. Who knows what's floating around that place.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I hope they got penicillin shots after they left. Who knows what's floating around that place.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


They said, suprisingly, he was a really nice guy besides being a creepy pedo and still manages to have NYU college chicks over at his apartment

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> They said, suprisingly, he was a really nice guy besides being a creepy pedo and still manages to have NYU college chicks over at his apartment
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Money will buy you anything; even NYU chicks.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Money will buy you anything; even NYU chicks.


You say it like NYU chicks are a commodity or hard to get in bed.....

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> You say it like NYU chicks are a commodity or hard to get in bed.....
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Commodity


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hoover collect information and used it. He wheeled a lot of power because of it. Modern day NSA, FBI, CIA, DHS have taken this to a new level. They have information ,on anyone they may need to convince to see things their way. Up until Obama they had some restraint . Obama kicked the door in and got his hands on that power. He used it. Clinton was allowed to use it also. They still are. Anyone that can not see that does not want to. Hillary and her team had information they used and it is even clearer now , they knew a lot more than anyone though. Obama is still using that power. The is not a elected official or judge they do have something on.
Obama was 1 Clinton short of a take over.


----------

